# What parts does "fuel rail" include?



## Vicegrips (Aug 30, 2018)

X-Trail T30 2003 2.2 Di YD22ETi - has been a great vehicle for years.

For past two years it would very occasionally go into low power mode but just briefly - until this time and now it is stuck in it and won't do more than 30mph on the flat.

Local garage could not find problem so it was taken to Nissan for an £85 diagnostic test and they say it the cause of the problem is "fuel rail" and cost of fixing it would be £760.

I have not been able to get past the service desk to ask which part has actually failed. Can anyone give me information on what "fuel rail" is comprised of or a translation of what Nissan mean? The service desk said it was just the distribution pipe. Is that correct?


----------



## Vicegrips (Aug 30, 2018)

OK this question has suddenly lost its relevance. The latest is that there is no problem with "fuel rail" and it is actually the throttle pedal which is faulty . . . and that the £760 quote was actually to fix that. The lady was adamant that the quote is correct - can it really be £760 to replace throttle pedal?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think its the throttle position sensor. There have been threads about this. You can probably save a lot of money by finding the proper part yourself and changing it. There is a relearn procedure that needs to be done as well. You might be able to get more help at the UK Nissan X trail forum, or the Russian one where diesel models would be more prevalent.
This video shows the part and replacement, but it is not in English. Still pictures are worth a thousand words lol.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

And if I might add, trying to maintain and service a 15 year old vehicle at a dealership will be a very expensive proposition. Your best bet is to find a good independent mechanic who is used to working with diesel engines. I see you deal with one, so maybe share the news with him and see what he would charge you and if he can source the pedal sensor less expensively. You might also try and find a used one from a wrecker, and hope it works. Though I noted in the video the mechanic had a spare he seemed to try that did not work


----------



## Vicegrips (Aug 30, 2018)

They didn't just look at the no-power issue - have diagnosed a hundred other "problems"!

Thanks for the video. I wish I could get my hands on it but it is my daughters and hundreds of miles away (GL19).
Her normal garage is the opposite of a main dealer - bend over backwards to help but have already spent 1.5 hrs on this problem (which actually included some sort of test on throttle sensor) and subsequent to this diagnosis have (wisely probably) declined to take the job of fitting a new one on, but she has someone else who will give it a try.

Yes I see plenty of sensors on Ebay etc, but trying to get more info out of Nissan re part number and relearning - if that is required and also not confident in the sparse info they have provided sofar - why would they charge £760 for fitting a part which is £50 new on Ebay? Makes me wonder if there is more than the sensor at issue.

Apologies if required for double posting this - don't like doing it, but the vehicle is urgently needed.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan dealers routinely charge 5 to 10 times the price you can find for an aftermarket part, sometimes even more. I think your issue is going to be finding the proper one for your older diesel engine. Most of the inexpensive ones on ebay are for gasoline 2.5 engines.
If you look in the hotlinks section of this part of the forum you will find a link to a site that has downloadable copies of the service manual. You will want to check on for either the 2001 or 2003 version that should contain your engine version.
If you go to NissanParts4U or PartSouq you should be able to find the part diagrams for your model and get the actual part number needed. With it do a google search. Partsouq will probably have the best price available for a genuine Nissan one if they have one available. But in looking quickly they only show the part as part of a complete accelerator pedal and have none in stock. 
Not sure how accurate it is, but searching for the part number on google brings up mainly Russian part sites, and on the first one I looked at
https://baza.drom.ru/sell_spare_par...ail-t30-2001-2006-18002eq000-g2839191730.html

They are showing the part as being compatible with the 2.5 and 2.0 gas models, but partsouq does not show the same part as being compatible. I think the key difference is the sensor connector. I think diesel versions such as yours have 4 pins and the others 6 pins, but I have never actually seen one to be sure. Easiest would be to examine the one on your vehicle. FYI Partsouq lists the complete new pedal assembly unit for 180 or so US dollars.
Other thing to keep in mind, is that the sensor screws on to the pedal assembly. Odds are that the same part was used on some other Nissan or Infiniti models that used the same engine. A trip to a junk yard might allow you to find one. Good luck.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought it would be easier to find a part than it appears to be. Most of the part diagrams show it has being part of the pedal assembly, and do not just list the sensor. That said, if yours uses the 6 pin sensor I would think there is a very good chance that the following would work--Part number 18919-AM810. But I cannot say for sure.

Here is an Amazon listing






or here on ebay for a super low price. Same part also used on a number of Infiniti models-- INFINITI G35 03-07 / 350Z / FX35 / FX45 03-08
https://www.ebay.com/p/18919-am810-...itm=253642746604&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just to conclude I just saw this image of a russian one for the X trail and you can clearly see the part number on just the sensor and low and behold it is the one I just showed above
https://www.farpost.ru/vladivostok/...a-nissan-x-trail-nt30-t30-pnt30-61681417.html

Seeing you were quoted the equivalent of $1238 Canadian dollars by Nissan to replace this, in your shoes I would be buying one for less than $40 and replace it myself as it is very accessible. The ebay one is $11.38 US with free shipping. You need to depress one push pin to undo the connector which is bollted onto the pedal assembly with two phillips head screws.
I will happily find you the reset procedure, though if I am lazy and don't it will be in the service manual. Good luck. I hope it is a 6 pin connector on yours. 
The one in the video is a 6 pin connector and if you notice closely the final good pedal sensor he uses has the same 3F stamped on it as the one that I am suggesting is a direct replacement.
I am not sure about your diesel engine one, but I am 95% sure that these will work for X trails with the 2.5 and 2.0 gas engines.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sadly I think yours requires an 8 pin connector.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Taking too much time with this, but am enjoying the mystery and the hunt.
I think the part you need is the same as on a Nissan Primera. The part is made by Denso and the number for the pedal assembly is 18002-AU610

https://picclick.co.uk/Nissan-Primera-8-pin-throttle-pedal-AU610-113180440042.html
or 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/113180440042?rmvSB=true

and now look at this one
https://www.gumtree.com/p/car-repla...throttle-pedal-8-pin-will-post-out/1251881225

Here is everything you would want to know about your common rail system
http://www.service-engine.com.ua/webroot/pdf/NISSAN FOR ECD-U2P.PDF

Page 1 has all of the Denso and Nissan part numbers for the components. They show different part numbers for the x trail and primera for the accelerator position sensors. Page 18 shows how it functions. Its possible that the difference if there is one in the parts for the DI X trail and Primera, is that the way it reads the gas pedal position, but I somehow doubt it.

On the UK forum where you posted as well, do a search for previous posts. There are people who have fixed theirs with cleaning, it might be the first thing you want to try. Instructions how are found in one or two of the threads about it there.


----------



## Vicegrips (Aug 30, 2018)

I've been on this a few hrs now. You've given some great links. I'm pretty sure though that this is the one we need here:
OK I can't post links. see if this works. go to Nissan4u then add the rest of this url after "com":
/parts/x_trail/er_t30/2003_5/type_10/fuel_and_engine_control/accelerator_linkage/[/url] - ie part no
180028H803 alternate: 180028H80B
The £50 sensor I mentioned earlier is different and I can't find an 8 pin sensor. Am looking at breakers now - there are plenty of T30s there - probably the best bet.
You mention a reset after fitting - is that different from "learning" or is a reset all it should need?
I also see a mention of opening old sensor up and cleaning it - oh! you've mentioned that as well - yes I do want to try that - right up my street, but difficult from 300 miles away.
If only Nissan (or at least the particular garage it was taken to) had been 1% as helpful as you . . . . It looks to me like their £85 "diagnosis" is actually a sales ploy to rake in business rather than to provide useful information for the customer - sort of like an optician charging you for a prescription but not passing it on to you and only using it to sell you expensive specs.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just found this
NISSAN 18002-8H813 LEVER COMPL-ACCELERATOR,W/DRUM. Applied Model: YD22ETI.SPORT; (06.01 - 09.03); Replaced: 18002-8H81B

So you have 4 part numbers that work with these last two being the latest part updates. Sadly Partsouq shows none available, same with a couple of Japanese sites.
Apparently its even a discontinued part from what I can tell. I think you are going to have to go the used or repair route.

You share my thinking about the dealer and crazy repair prices. Its my reason for trying to help and join you in the search.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

This is what's good about this web site, we have members that will take that "extra mile" and go out of their way to help their fellow members out. Kudos to all of you!


----------



## Vicegrips (Aug 30, 2018)

Taking a step back, I wonder if the "throttle pedal" diagnosis can be relied on
1) Top man at reputable local garage spends time on this. He tests the throttle sensor and finds it to be OK and concludes the problem is likely with the fuel system and says Nissan could diagnose.
2) Nissan agree to take it in for diagnosis re running in low power mode
3) Not easy getting it there to say the least.
5) Nissan say the lack of power is caused by "fuel Rail" and it will be £760 for them to fix it. They have found lots of other "faults" in other areas which they were not asked to look at and seem to be focused on those, not the lack of power.
6) When questioned about which part of the "fuel rail" has failed, they eventually say, oh it is not the fuel rail, the fuel rail is fine, it is the throttle pedal and will still be £760.
Is that likely, when it has already been tested?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I really could not tell you. I have zero acquaintance with the diesel engine. Maybe discuss your concern with your original mechanic? Perhaps he could source a used pedal assembly for you. In your shoes I would get one, and see if that resolves the issue. The concern is they are hard to find and not super cheap. And obviously, your daughter uses it and it's miles away from you presently from what I understand. There is nothing worse than paying for an expensive repair that does not fix the problem, but I have read about your issue before, and others with your vehicle have reported the new pedal sensor did the trick. The simple fact that the part seems sold out on ebay and other sites, indicates to me that quite a few others have had the same issue. If that was not the issue, and you find yourself with an extra pedal assembly, I think you would be able to sell it fairly easily.
Where you able to look at the service manual for your 2003, and double check what the reset procedure is if any?


----------



## Vicegrips (Aug 30, 2018)

The local garage say they actually picked up a fault from the throttle sensor but after testing it with a meter concluded it was OK and the fault lay elsewhere. So I think you are right - the obvious next step is to replace it and see (and hang onto the old one which may be a useful item once cleaned)

I've found manuals at ownersmanuals2.com/nissan/x-trail-2001-repair-manual-accelerator-control-system-section-acc-38767 - thanks. There are 2001 and 2004 manuals - I should think the 2001s are the best bet but am out of time right now so leaving the search for relearning etc till later. It does refer to documents on the subject of Accelerator Pedal Released Position Learning.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you google it I am sure you will find a link to the reset procedure. Good luck finding one and hopefully the price is reasonable, and more importantly that it fixes your issues.


----------

